

The last perambulation of an ancient arthropod - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-last-perambulation-of-an-ancient-arthropod/

======
nyan_sandwich
The description of the poor little critter slowly dieing as it tried to find
breathable water made me really angry at the universe. Death is such a
horrible thing.

Maybe I shouldn't feel empathy for a nonsentient bug, but similar things
happen to thousands of humans every day...

We shall have to work faster.

~~~
robertk
If you think that's bad, imagine my despair when realizing that things like
the CIA torturing someone through sensory deprivation for 1000 days (this
actually happened in the 60s) is an irrevocable component of our universe
because that's how the atoms go. Such thoughts made me sink into a nearly
irreversible suicidal existential depression! This place is rough.

~~~
panacea
Sesame seeds, ice-cream and the colour cyan exists. It's not all bad.

